# fatjar



## Thraex (19. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich benutze eclipse 3.7 und würde mir gerne das Plugin "fatjar" hinzufügen.
Ich dächte dazu müsste man sich fatjar lediglich downloaden und in den Plugin-Ordner von eclipse entpacken, aber wenn ich das mache, dann habe ich immnoch nicht die Möglichkeit im Exportverzeichnis den fatjar-export zu wählen.
Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann - schonmal danke im voraus.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Sep 2011)

Wozu brauchst du das Plugin in den neueren Eclipse Versionen?
Eine Minimalversion von fatjar ist dort schon integriert (ab 3.4) über Export Runnable Jar.
Ansonsten werden Plugins soweit ich weiß in den neueren Eclipse-Versionen nicht mehr in den Pluginsordner entzippt/installiert, sondern nur noch über die jeweilige update site!


----------



## Thraex (19. Sep 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Runnable Jar. 
Ich habe bis jetzt noch eclipse 3.0 genutzt und war zu faul es zu updaten ,
Naja  nun muss ich mich erstmal neu "orientieren".


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2011)

3.0? Das ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt :noe:


----------



## Thraex (20. Sep 2011)

das war auf ner CD in einem Java Buch und ich war wie gesagt zu faul mir ein anderes zu holen


----------



## Gast2 (20. Sep 2011)

Um dir mal die anstrengende Sucharbeit abzunehmen 
Eclipse Classic 3.7 | Eclipse Packages


----------



## Thraex (20. Sep 2011)

jetzt hab ich´s ja schon


----------

